# Sticky  The Fourtitude B8 A4 FAQ !!!PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING!!!



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for stopping into the Fourtitude A4 (B8) forum! 

We're glad to have you here, but STOP and read this post before you continue...

Chances are that if you have an question you're not the first. We'd love to help you out with whatever you need, but there is a lot of info already available without delay if you use the search function or consult the rest of this thread!

Here are some helpful hints to help you find the answers you seek:

When you are searching for an answer to a question, use the Fourtitude search function. If you cannot find the answer to your question, try new search terms or expanding to search engines. Also, don't forget to search a few other forums, listed at the end of this post, when you're searching. Your info may be there instead of in this forum. 

When you find the topic(s) you are looking for, read all of the available threads beginning to end. If you question is similar to the previous topics, post in the existing threads rather than creating a new one. Only post a new topic if your question, comment, or information is different enough to justify a separate thread. Doing it this way keeps info together in one location, making locating it that much easier for the next person who is looking. 

When posting new topics, after making sure you've searched both current threads and archived topics, please create a title relevant to your question/comment/concern. Why do this? Beyond the fact that it's just good etiquette, it helps people with the answers zero-in on your thread so they can help you AND makes it easy for the next person who has that issue to search for it. 

To have anything added to the FAQ/DIY, please send a PM to the moderators you see active in this forum, or use the report function at the bottom of the post/thread you'd like added to the FAQ. Doing that will help us fill this up with useful information as fast as possible.

Thanks, and happy a4ing!

Other forums that will be useful to a B8 A4 owner:
The 2.0T Technical Forum
The B8 A4 parts classifieds
The B8 A4 Cars classifieds
The Quattro Technical Forum
The Automatic Transmission Forum
The Manual Transmission Technical Fourm

Also, don't forget to check out the B8 S4 FAQ to make sure your question isn't answered there.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

FAQ is a WIP. Info will be added.

Please PM me with topics you'd like to see covered or threads you'd like to see added. I will work to fill this thread with topics that the community will find useful.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[GENERAL DATA]*

B8 A4 Member Gallery - Add your car here!
Buyers Guide
B8 A4 Model year differences - see buyers guide, above.
What oil (brand and weight) can I used in my A4? Read this TSB. _From B8 S4 forum_
How do I know when to do service and what to do at each interval? Check out these Service Intervals and service details. _From B8 S4 forum_
How do I check for recalls and how do I find Technical Service Bulletins ("TSBs") for my B8 A4? Visit the NTSB's searchable site. _From B8 S4 forum_


*[GENERAL MAINTENANCE AND TECH]*

Where can I get the VAG-COM cable required for so many things on my car? Ross-Tech's site
Where can I find someone who already owns a VAG-COM if I don't want to buy my own? Use The VAG-COM Locator

For help with VCDS, a VAG-COM Cable, and any other related matters, be sure to check out the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum


*[SUSPENSION/WHEELS/TIRES]*

What are the specs on me OE Wheels? Or, what are the specs I need to know to order aftermarket wheels? See the second post in this gallery thread.

Have a thread or information you think should be here? PM a moderator!

For general wheel info, be sure to visit The Wheel and Tire Technical Forum
For general suspension info, be sure to visit The Suspension Tuning Forum



*[ENGINE/EXHAUST]*

Have a thread or information you think should be here? PM a moderator!

Remember: just because the engine is packaged in a B8 does not mean the B8 A4 forum is the only place to search for answers or ask questions. There is a also information in the 2.0T Technical Forum



*[TRANSMISSION/DRIVELINE]*

Have a thread or information you think should be here? PM a moderator!

Remember: just because the tranny/quattro is packaged in a B8 does not mean the B8 A4 forum is the only place to search for answers or ask questions. There is also a wealth of information in the proper technical forum:
The Quattro Technical Forum
The Automatic Transmission Technical Forum
The Manual Transmission Technical Fourm



*[INTERIOR]*

Which A4's have a color DIS (the display in the gauge cluster)?
Adding Bluetooth Streaming to pre-2013 cars _From B8 S4 forum_
Android: The Viseeo Tune2Air, Android, and the B8 S4  _From B8 S4 forum_
Android: The easy way to play audio and charge an android device via the AMI cable  _From B8 S4 forum_

For general interior questions, be sure to visit The Interior Forum



*[EXTERIOR]*

Swapping US-spec headlights for E-Code headlights _From B8 S4 forum_

For general lighting questions be sure to visit The Lighting Forum
For general detailing/exterior care questions be sure to visit The Detailing Forum


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[POPULAR/AFTERMARKET MODS]*

Think something should be featured here? PM a Mod to have it added!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*[COMMON PICTURE REQUESTS and GALLERY THREADS]*

The B8 A4 Forum Member Gallery
The B8 A4 Forum Wheels Gallery
The B8 A4 Color Code Gallery - coming soon


----------

